# Is this common practice for a kitten breeder after putting a deposit down?



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

Three weeks ago I viewed a kitten at a breeders. I met the breeder and she seemed really nice and happy for me to put a deposit down which I did for the kitten. I was due to pick up the kitten in a weeks time from today. I have been keeping in regular contact with the breeder to see how the kitten has been developing. I received a message from the breeder today that she has decided to sell the kitten now to someone else who wants to breed from him. Im very upset and confused as to why the kitten was made available for other people to view when I had already put a deposit down? I thought if you put a deposit down on a kitten that meant he was reserved and sold to you. I had brought all the kitten stuff in the following weeks after viewing him bedding, food litter etc and spent a lot of money to now not have a kitten at all. Not to mention how excited I was and had my heart set on him. Does this happen often with cat breeders and have I got the whole deposit thing wrong?

Many thanks.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's not good practice but it does happen unfortunately  thankfully not very often and usually with poorer quality breeders. Have they returned your deposit so you can look elsewhere?


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

I just feel like it very unfair and unethical to do that to someone after they invested money and time into this. The process of finding a kitten takes time as well and finding a good breeder. Thankfully I don't have children to let down and its only myself as in that scenario im sure it would be very upsetting for the family. she has offered to give me back the deposit thankfully but I have no received it yet.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not ethical at all. Once your deposit is paid that kitten shouldn't have been available to anyone else - another breeder or not.
I hope you get your deposit back soon and that this hasn't put you off looking for another kitten. There are good breeders out there


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

xJuli1990x said:


> I just feel like it very unfair and unethical to do that to someone after they invested money and time into this. The process of finding a kitten takes time as well and finding a good breeder. Thankfully I don't have children to let down and its only myself as in that scenario im sure it would be very upsetting for the family. she has offered to give me back the deposit thankfully but I have no received it yet.


Its not an ethical thing to do at all, and it's very unfair on you. It's very poor form on the part of the breeder.

What breed was it, perhaps we can point you in the right direction


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's a horrible, unethical thing to do. It probably isn't worth pursuing despite that I imagine she was contractually obliged unless there was a potential get out out wording in the deposit receipt.

Try to view it as a lucky escape - you won't need to be in touch any longer with someone who, it transpires, isn't a very nice person. But of course you're very upset; I would be too.

Hopefully a member can point you in the direction of a nice breeder who has kittens available of the breed you've chosen.


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

The kitten itself was a pedigree Ragdoll and I was paying 750 pounds for him. I am interested in either the Ragdoll or Maine Coon breed (I love large cat breeds). I live near Brighton so ideally I am looking for a breeder in the south east of England. I have had a look about but I have had not much luck looking for a new kitten. All it says on the deposit receipt is how much I paid, balance due etc and that 'deposits are not refundable unless the breeder is unable to provide the kitten' perhaps I should of seen that as a clue haha.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

It's normal to say that about deposits, so that's not an indicator of anything. 

There is a group on Facebook called Friendly Breeders UK and Europe which will help you find an MC breeder.

I can't advise on Ragdolls but I would look at going to a show


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll have a look into that, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Totally wrong.

I hope you have your deposit back, and the things you have brought will work as well when you do get a kitten.


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

unfortunately still no reply or deposit from the breeder  keeping my fingers crossed I actually get it back!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

That is seriously unethical and I think it would be illegal for her to keep your deposit when she has no intention of selling you the kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

xJuli1990x said:


> unfortunately still no reply or deposit from the breeder  keeping my fingers crossed I actually get it back!


Have you asked her for it back?


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

yes she has offered to give the deposit back which I agreed too and gave her my bank details but no sign of it yet or conformation from her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

xJuli1990x said:


> yes she has offered to give the deposit back which I agreed too and gave her my bank details but no sign of it yet or conformation from her.


Keep reminding her until you get it back.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

xJuli1990x said:


> yes she has offered to give the deposit back which I agreed too and gave her my bank details but no sign of it yet or conformation from her.


I'd be asking her for a date for when you can expect her to give you your deposit back.

Or, thinking about it. I'd be giving her the time frame (72 hours?) and say if you don't have it back by then you will be seeking legal action. At the end of the day she should still have your deposit money and it shouldn't have gone anywhere!


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m a Ragdoll breeder and no this is not ethical at all, and you should get a full refund, is the breeder GCCF registered? Or TICA? X


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lea247 said:


> I'd be asking her for a date for when you can expect her to give you your deposit back.


Yes: tell her you want it to put down on another kitten (which is quite feasible). She obviously does not feel the slightest bit guilty. I am really sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## xJuli1990x (Nov 4, 2019)

yes the breeder is GCCF registered. I don't think she feels guilty at all. I sent her quite a lengthy message about how disappointed I was and upset in regards to the matter when I asked her for the deposit back and had no reply. Still no deposit back either. I presume for her it all came down to money and the person offered more money than me as they wanted to breed from him. I just wish she had made that decision on the kitten before making him available as a pet (and to me). If she had offered me another kitten at that point then I would of been less upset , at least then I would of had a chance to change my heart if I liked the other kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

xJuli1990x said:


> yes the breeder is GCCF registered. I don't think she feels guilty at all. I sent her quite a lengthy message about how disappointed I was and upset in regards to the matter when I asked her for the deposit back and had no reply. Still no deposit back either. I presume for her it all came down to money and the person offered more money than me as they wanted to breed from him. I just wish she had made that decision on the kitten before making him available as a pet (and to me). If she had offered me another kitten at that point then I would of been less upset , at least then I would of had a chance to change my heart if I liked the other kitten.


She's done what she's done.  But unless you are very direct I suspect you won't get your deposit back. Suggest a simple direct email along the lines of "An you return the deposit I paid on <name of kitten> by the xxx of November" along with details of how you want it paid. If she fails to pay, a similar terse email that mentions reporting her to the GCCF might do the trick.


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

I would not dream of doing that to a new owner. Whenever I take a deposit on a kitten, then that kitten is removed from sale ready for the new owner . I always send updates and photos until they are ready to leave. As others have said it is totally unethical and I am sorry this has happened to you. I hope you get your deposit back and find a good breeder so you can get your purse to fur baby. I would also report her to the GCCF if she does not return your deposit. Good luck.


----------



## Parsley (Jun 15, 2019)

Meant perfect fur baby , typo error.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I had agreed to sell one of my kittens at 8 weeks old, I would have liked to have kept him as he developed into the most promising kitten by 12 weeks old but as I had agreed for them to have him even though I hadn’t taken a deposit there was no going back. It was my mistake for over looking him. It is not at all ethical or moral.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Advise the breeder if you don't get your deposit back, you will be taking legal advice.

I don't know if the police would get involved, or whether you could go through the small claims court


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Report her to Trading Standards in the area she lives. Do it first thing tomorrow morning and give them all the info on her including her address. Her behaviour stinks! 

When I was breeding I might keep a kitten back from being able to be booked by anyone if I thought a breeder might be interested but never would I go back on a booked kitten.


----------

